# PCT Protocol Question



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jul 26, 2014)

Hey I just wanted to get your opinions on this PCT 

Pfizer Aromasin 12.5/12.5/12.5/12.5
Evista Raloxifene 60/60/60/60
Clomid 50/50/50/50

I know nolvadex is better at stimulating Testosterone production than raloxifene but nolva is the one SERM that makes me feel like shit ( severe dizziness). I still have nolva on hand if I wanted to tough my way through it. I would be using this protocol 14 - 18 days after my last pin of 650mg test cyp - 12 week cycle which is still weeks away. Any suggestions will be appreciated. BTW the aromasin has been ran through this whole cycle. Thanks


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 27, 2014)

If you want to replace Nolva, do it with Toremifene, not ralox. Toremifene is far superior to nolva IMO.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jul 27, 2014)

Ill see if I can pick some torem up. That is the only thing I do not have on hand. I know I can't get it from my sources


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jul 27, 2014)

If I was to use ralox, would the 60 mg ed be a good dose? I also have read that aromasin and clomid can be an adequate pct alone. I just want opinions in addition to the reading I have done.


----------



## Woodytwin (Jul 27, 2014)

I like Torem


----------



## stonetag (Jul 28, 2014)

Dude your avi is a trip, I picked a good week to stop taking mushrooms.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 28, 2014)

Raloxifene is effective at preventing and reducing gyno.. not so much for test production


But this is a test only cycle? are you running HCG? HCG and Clomid should work fine... hell Clomid and Aroma should work fine. you could also try low dosing the Nolva (10mg / day)


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jul 28, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Dude your avi is a trip, I picked a good week to stop taking mushrooms.


Lmao, Ive been laughing at that pic for years and just remembered it yesterday. Had to throw it on the avi.


----------



## Lt. Aldo Raine (Jul 28, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Raloxifene is effective at preventing and reducing gyno.. not so much for test production
> 
> 
> But this is a test only cycle? are you running HCG? HCG and Clomid should work fine... hell Clomid and Aroma should work fine. you could also try low dosing the Nolva (10mg / day)


Yeah I've been running HCG at 250 ius twice a week throughout cycle and yes I'm only using test. Sounds good, I should be good to go. I will throw 10 mg of nolva at night to sleep off any sides along with the aromasin and clomid. I still can't believe that the only drug I've had a problem with is nolva when it comes to sides. Even at 10 mgs, it makes me real dizzy. Im cautious with it because Ive got to be sharp to do my job. Thanks for the help brotha.


----------



## Steroidal (Aug 5, 2014)

TheLupinator said:


> Raloxifene is effective at preventing and reducing gyno.. not so much for test production
> 
> 
> But this is a test only cycle? are you running HCG? HCG and Clomid should work fine... hell Clomid and Aroma should work fine. you could also try low dosing the Nolva (10mg / day)



Agreed.

Data states Clomid and Tamox are the best for testosterone restoration.


----------



## lingdadong (Jan 6, 2015)

A good start to 2015


----------

